

Bruce Schneier: The Failure of Anti-Virus Companies to Catch Military Malware - mduerksen
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/06/the_failure_of_3.html

======
mduerksen
Follow-Up to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4054638>

------
Spoom
I'd be willing to bet there were one or more National Security Letters in
play.

